

Bake Your Own Robot - heydenberk
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/bake-your-own-robot-0530

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, that is a clever application. I'm wondering if you could put a radio
tranceiver on a nanosat as a flat surface and then have it fold up into an
antenna + tranceiver once the Sun hit it on orbit.

